# Goodbye my little gekky



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

I had you for nearly 18 years from a a little baby of a few weeks old. You were never ill until the tumour grew in your tummy. Today I knew it was time and ended your pain before it got too bad. RIP little one I will miss your smiling face.


----------



## jaymac123 (Aug 25, 2017)

So sorry for your loss, hope your okay x


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Thank you. Yes it's been nearly a year now so I am fine. Was sad at the time I had her so long.


----------

